# How in the world do i treat the brown around my puppies eyes?



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

She looks like a raccoon. I have tried warm water/wipes/carrots/etc.... I know she is teething and that is making it happen but there has to be a way to make it look better???? I am sick of people making comments about it. I bathe her every week.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I understand your frustration.  Tango and Tillie had tear stains, but Tango's were really bad. How old is your puppy? The best thing to do is to wash the eye area every day with warm water and then dry it really well. Also, try to keep any hairs that may be in the eyes out. Once Tango was done teething and still had tear stains, I gave him Tylan a few times and it cleared up his tear stains. Good Luck!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

you mean tear staining? 

if your pup is teething i hear you shouldnt try angel eyes yet because it can turn their new teeth yellow.. but you can use topical products like Eye Envy and Spa Lavish facial scrub for now. Once your pup is done teething and tear stains still persist, try angel eyes, they're supposed to work miracles.


----------



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, Cobys eyes are perfect!!!!! You just use water????


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> Wow, Cobys eyes are perfect!!!!! You just use water????[/B]


that picture was taken when he was JUST beginning his teething, so tear stains weren't much of a problem. Now that he's in the middle of it, he is definitely tearing more, so it is more noticeable than before. However it's not bad at all, you can't really see it until you are about 2 inches from his face. We are lucky.. or maybe it's because we have taken extra care of it since we first got him when he didn't even have tear staining. We got a topical application, this liquid that we squirt on to a cotton ball and he wipe it around his eye area usually everyday. Then we get another cotton ball with some water (filtered of course) and wipe the area again to get the excess of the topical treatment off. I forget what brand it was.. but we got it from Petco before we even got Coby (we wanted to be prepared to deal with everything! :biggrin: ) However once we're done with that bottle, we're going to look into Eye Envy. I hear good things about it. You could try looking into it by doing a search online. 

Good luck with your battle against tear stains! I know that is a fight almost all maltese owners must go through but it's definitely treat-able so don't worry!

once teething is done, get Angel Eyes to put into his food. I was going to get it for Coby, but then I heard that it stains his new adult teeth that are coming out.. so nope not taking a chance with that quite yet.

ps. you should look into your food ingredients and the type of water you're giving him as well. Just changing what goes into his body will have a big effect also.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Ollie is younger than your baby and look at him. We did go through a terrible staining phase. I used eye envy after I got the same guided "NO Angels Eyes" for teething puppies. I still feel his face "wet" at times, so I find myself drying his face constantly, but no brown stains. Good luck, I'm right there with you. 

Peace and Love - Chris & Ollie

*"The only reward of virtue is virtue; the only way to have a friend is to be one."*-_ Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie only got them once--and it was when I switched his food. But he was older. You'll have to wait until your pup is past teething and then the best thing to do is try to find out the source of the staining--sometimes there's no explanation. 

I also only use warm water on Ollie's face and comb it out daily (or almost daily) with a fine toothed comb. Keep the hairs out of his eyes, etc.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BACI HAD SOME STAINING AS A PUP. I USED EYE ENVY EVERY DAY, WHEN HE WAS 1 YEAR I DID USE THE ANGEL EYES .I STILL USE THE EYE ENVY EVERY NOW AND THAN .I ALSO ONLY GIVE HIM BOTTLED WATER ,I WAS USING THE DISTILLED BUT STOPPED BECAUSE I READ IT WASN'T GOOD ,SO NOW I USE PLAIN BOTTLED WATER I ALSO MADE SURE HE DIDN'T EAT ANYTHING THAT I THOUGHT WOULD STAIN .PLUS A BATH EVERY WEEK :smheat:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

As much of a pain this is, you kind of have to wait until teething is finished.

Jax's were horrible during teething, from about 5 1/2 to 6 1/2 months. 
I washed his face almost every night, used some Eye Envy and Spa Lavish. 
I tried to keep his face as clean as I could and after he finished the major part
of teething it was easier to get it to look better. It still isn't 100% but it's much 
better. Angel's Eyes can work as well, but only after teething.

Here he is while he was teething... 
[attachment=35509:Teething.JPG]

And you can see how much better it is now
[attachment=35510:Jax_with...ece_ball.JPG]

Thankfully it was only really bad for about a month or two.

Good luck!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

You really do have to wait until they are finished teething. Mia went through the tear staining stage for a while! Even after she was finished teething! But we used the AE for a few days and it cleared it all up! 

Here is her before (the day we started AE)










And now! (this picture has NOT been edited!)


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok my fellow Floridian......I was given this hint from a breeder. Please use this with the upmost care. Buy Scope White mouthwash. Put some on the tearstains making sure you DO NOT get it in the eyes or mouth. Just a dab. Let it sit for about 5 minutes then rinse well. Do that for about a week and they will lighten. Mia & Cody started getting them again when I changed their food to NB Veg. which had tomato pomace and beets in it. I did it for a week and changed them back to their old food and they are almost white again. Good luck!!


----------



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

Can someone send me a link to what eye envy looks like?


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

It's easy to find, just go to a search engine like Google and type in "eye envy"

but here is their official website

http://www.eyeenvy.com/


----------



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

Are the pads are solution better to use??


----------



## VaVaVoomViolet (Jan 28, 2008)

> Can someone send me a link to what eye envy looks like?[/B]


Cara, here's the Eye Envy website: http://www.eyeenvy.com/

Many places sell it; just look around for the best price.
GW Little, Cherrybrook & PetEdge are among those that I've found.

http://www.gwlittle.com/prod/Product-Types...r-Dogs_577.aspx

Good luck!

Kim & Violet


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> Are the pads are solution better to use??[/B]


I think the pads that come with it, you're supposed to just soak the solution onto it. It's not that it's different from the liquid, it's just supposed to give you something to put the solution onto before wiping the eye area (like how I use a cotton ball to wipe around Coby's eyes).


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Baking powder will help keep the hair dry, if it's getting real wet. Also keeping any hair that might be getting into the eyes trimed, would help too.

GOOD GOOD LUCK!
Melanie


----------



## Cara (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Guys!! I just purchased Eye Envy Starter Kit. I cannot wait to start it. You guys are all so helpful


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

> It's easy to find, just go to a search engine like Google and type in "eye envy"
> 
> but here is their official website
> 
> http://www.eyeenvy.com/[/B]


okay, you sold me on to this product. I just purchased it. I also have tear staining problems with Nayla, eventhough she is only 4 months old and I believe she may be in the process of teething. Her teeth are really small and very sharp. I don't know if I should wait until this process is over or should I start applying it to make it better. Anyway, thanks for this topic.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550183
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.. I hope _I_ didn't actually sell you on the product.. because I haven't tried it myself! But I've heard only good things, and I'm sure it's not much different from what I'm using on Coby. I'm just waiting for ours to run out so I can go out an buy Eye Envy. :biggrin: 

She should be teething. I think Coby started teething really early, around 3.5 months or so because we started noticing bigger teeth we had never seen before. You can start the treatment right away. I've used my solution on Coby since we first got him, just because my mom was so paranoid about tear staining and we were all about prevention prevention! before he even started having tear stains. I think that's the reason he has so little tear staining now even though he's in the middle of teething.

Good luck with the tear stains Cara and Naylamom!


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi, here is a recent picture of Nayla. I didn't know how to add it in my post, but thanks to Kelly who gave me the instructions. Well, here she is. The tear staining is also driving me mad, she looks sad. But she really is a happy birthday. She hates to wear clothes. hahah.

nayla


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

You have an adorable little girl :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have tried Eye Envy on our previous Maltese before, and it didn't help at all, even with my religious applications of it.

We just got a female Maltese, London, and at 13wks is starting to get some bad tearstaining due to teething and such, so I wash her face twice per day and in the mornings I also take a cottonball with medical hydrogen peroxide (3%, brown bottle) and apply to her stained areas and let air dry. It hasn't gotten rid of them completely, but it's much better (about 85% better).


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> I have tried Eye Envy on our previous Maltese before, and it didn't help at all, even with my religious applications of it.
> 
> We just got a female Maltese, London, and at 13wks is starting to get some bad tearstaining due to teething and such, so I wash her face twice per day and in the mornings I also take a cottonball with medical hydrogen peroxide (3%, brown bottle) and apply to her stained areas and let air dry. It hasn't gotten rid of them completely, but it's much better (about 85% better).[/B]


You might want to rinse the peroxide off. It can break the hair. Someone I know was doing this with her little girl and she lost the beard. 

Tina


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> Hi, here is a recent picture of Nayla. I didn't know how to add it in my post, but thanks to Kelly who gave me the instructions. Well, here she is. The tear staining is also driving me mad, she looks sad. But she really is a happy birthday. She hates to wear clothes. hahah.
> 
> nayla
> 
> ...


Your baby is beautiful. I am glad that that helped you posting pics.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=551607
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I apply the peroxide in the morning and wash off in the evening -- do you think I should wash it off after only a couple of hours instead?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I don't use the peroxide daily, either. I've used it once every couple of days.


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550744
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you so much. All the babies in this forum are beautiful.


----------

